# Glass catfish and Angelfish?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

So quick question, can glass catfish and angelfish be put together in the same tank? if so, what size in min? can anything else go with them?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The trouble is most angels are very aggressive when it comes to foods. Black angels are fine but they are more delicate than any other strains. A 55g should work fine for both. Glass catfish are best kept in groups.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2007)

I have glass cats and an anglefish together. So far, the anglefish is still young and so I haven't had any problems with him being aggressive. I do have the ability to seperate them into two different tanks if there ever is a problem.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

So if i watch them carefully then i can have both together? yay!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's possible to have both. You just need to make sure the angels are not bullying them or outstripping them for food.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a way to make sure they get the oppertunity for food that angels don't?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Emmnemms said:


> Is there a way to make sure they get the oppertunity for food that angels don't?


 It's easy. Distract them from the other side unless some decide they want the foods of the glass cats.:lol:


----------

